# Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€



## Sparanus (19. März 2012)

*Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*

Hy Leute ich will mir als kleines Notebook was schönes bis etwa 
600€ kaufen. Ein Ultrabook wäre sehr geil, aber auch ein Macbook Air wäre nicht zu verachten.

Einsatzzwecke:
-Surfen
-Kleine Spiele Niveau Civ 4
-Musik hören
-Filme gucken

Sehr gut wäre wenig lautstärke und wenig Wärme
mit guter Akkulaufzeit.

Ach ja, den Dell Vostro V131 find ich auch sehr sexy:
Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen

Sogar 3G intigriert. Und neu für 450€. Dann für 70€ ne 64GB SSD und die HDD in nen externes Gehäuse.
Oder Eule wie wär das als Lösung?


----------



## Research (19. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*

Mal hier schauen: Notebook RAM 6 GB; 450 € bis 600 €; bis 450 €; Prozessortyp AMD Llano; Prozessortyp Intel Core i3; Prozessortyp Intel Core i7; Prozessortyp Intel Core i5; RAM 3 bis 4 GB; RAM 8 GB Preisvergleich | Notebooks - Preise bei idealo.de

Würde zu einem Llano tendieren wegen der besseren Grafik. Intel ist CPU seitig schneller, was bei einem Singlecore-Game einiges bringen wird.

AMD wiederum ist sparsamer.


----------



## Superwip (19. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*

Bei dem Budged kommen Ultrabooks und das Mac Book Air sowieso nicht wirklich in Frage, das Dell Vostro V131 ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl.

Gibt aber eine ganze Reihe an Möglichkeiten:
Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 12", Display-Größe bis 13.9", CPU-Typ: Core i5-2/Core i3-2 | Geizhals.at EU

Wenn du den Preisrahmen ausreizen willst bietet sich etwa das Samsung NP300V3A mit Core i5-2450M und GT 520M an

Willst du ein möglichst kleines Gerät würde ich die Core i3 Version des X121e Thinkpad empfehlen


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*

Ok eine Alternative hab ich noch:
Lenovo U260 M5923GE Core i3, 4GB RAM bei notebooksbilliger.de

Leistung ist 2. Rangig eher soll es sehr dünn und leicht sein.


----------



## Cheater (19. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*



Tom Gierlich schrieb:


> Ach ja, den Dell Vostro V131 find ich auch sehr sexy:
> Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen
> 
> Sogar 3G intigriert. Und neu für 450€. Dann für 70€ ne 64GB SSD und die HDD in nen externes Gehäuse.
> Oder Eule wie wär das als Lösung?



Bitte unbedingt bedenken, dass die Preise im Geschäftskundenbereich immer ohne MWST sind. Daher macht das ein Preis von mindestens 534,31€ + Versand was dann schon 564,06 € sind. Ich denke für den Preis könnte man schon andere gute Notebooks finden, wenn die nicht unbedingt einen matten Bildschirm haben müssen.


----------



## Research (20. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*

Matte Bildschirme spiegeln aber nicht. Das ist besonders beim Arbeiten sehr lästig. Die Leute kaufen deswegen überteuerte Entspiegelungsfolie.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2012)

Was? 
30€ Versand?


----------



## Research (20. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*

Nein, 60€ für ein  15,6" Notebook. Versand kostet extra.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*



Research schrieb:


> Nein, 60€ für ein  15,6" Notebook. Versand kostet extra.


 Nein ich meinte den Versand bei dem Dell Notebook.


----------



## Cheater (20. März 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*



Tom Gierlich schrieb:


> Was?
> 30€ Versand?


 
Am besten du klickst dich durch die Konfiguration mal durch, dann siehst du zum Schluss den Preis inklusive Versand und Mwst.


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2012)

Ok um es nochmal hoch zu holen. 
Ich habe überlegt noch etwas zu sparen und in den 900 Bereich zu gehen. 
In diesem Bereich dürfte ja gebraucht alles Möglich sein. 
Ich tendiere stark zum Macbook Air 2011.
Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Patze93 (19. April 2012)

Tendenziell ist das Macbook natürlich Top. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es sich in so einem hohen Preissegment lohnt etwas gebraucht zu kaufen. Also ich würde es nicht tun


----------



## AeroX (19. April 2012)

Spielen ist damit natürlich nicht so gut  

Aber der Rest passt eig, solange Dir das os zusagt! 

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Spielen ist damit natürlich nicht so gut
> 
> Aber der Rest passt eig, solange Dir das os zusagt!
> 
> MfG


 
Ich will es halt mal testen. 
Gaming naja laut Benchmark ist es okay und in YouTube gibt es auch noch Videos wo sogar Skyrim locker läuft. Auf Low


----------



## AeroX (19. April 2012)

Klar kannst du's probieren. Hab ja nicht gesagt das es unmöglich ist damit zu spielen.  
Zur Not machst du dir via bootcamp noch Windows drauf. 

Nur würd ich mir das überlegen das Teil gebraucht zu holen wenn du nicht weißt wie das Os ist. Villt mal bei Kollegen oder bei mm Saturn usw gucken und ein bisschen probieren. 

Ansonsten neu kaufen, weil du es ja wegen rückgaberecht zurück geben kannst. 


MfG


----------



## Sparanus (19. April 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*



AeroX schrieb:


> Klar kannst du's probieren. Hab ja nicht gesagt das es unmöglich ist damit zu spielen.
> Zur Not machst du dir via bootcamp noch Windows drauf.
> 
> Nur würd ich mir das überlegen das Teil gebraucht zu holen wenn du nicht weißt wie das Os ist. Villt mal bei Kollegen oder bei mm Saturn usw gucken und ein bisschen probieren.
> ...


Naja ich hab geguckt die Spiele die ich will gibts auch für MAC.
Betriebssystem ich will es mal testen es sieht so geil aus, mal was neues.
Ich hab mich schon extra in nem Apple Forum angemeldet.
Und wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann hab ich das Recht mich MAC Hater zu nennen.


----------



## AeroX (20. April 2012)

Klar ist es gut, keine Frage  
Weiß ich ja selber, wollt nur nicht von mir auf andere schließen. 

Also dann Kauf dir das Air


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal auf AMD trinity warten, da bekommstt du auch schon für 600€ was gutes 

MacBooks sind  preisleistungstechnisch grottig.
Die Vorteile sind edles Design und nunmal das Betriebssystem


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*



illousion schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal auf AMD trinity warten, da bekommstt du auch schon für 600€ was gutes
> 
> MacBooks sind  preisleistungstechnisch grottig.
> Die Vorteile sind edles Design und nunmal das Betriebssystem


Ich hab ein Budget von 900€ (jedenfalls wenn ich zuende gespart habe)
Gebrauchte Macbook Airs 2011 13 Zoll auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen 900-1000€.
Ich finde nur die Asus Zenbooks sind Designtechnisch gleich und die kosten etwa genau so viel.

Und AMD nee danke


----------



## illousion (20. April 2012)

Tom Gierlich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Budget von 900 (jedenfalls wenn ich zuende gespart habe)
> Gebrauchte Macbook Airs 2011 13 Zoll auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen 900-1000.
> Ich finde nur die Asus Zenbooks sind Designtechnisch gleich und die kosten etwa genau so viel.
> 
> Und AMD nee danke



Asus zenbooks würde ich vorziehen :0
Aber wieso so böse geg AMD?
Da wirst du nen normales Verhältnis zw cpu und GPU Leistung bekommen :0


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*



illousion schrieb:


> Asus zenbooks würde ich vorziehen :0
> Aber wieso so böse geg AMD?
> Da wirst du nen normales Verhältnis zw cpu und GPU Leistung bekommen :0


 
Warum Zenbooks vorziehen?
Negativ zum MBA:
-Kein durchgehendes Alu
-Keine Beleuchtete Tastatur
-Touchpad nicht halb so gut

Ach ja AMD schlechte Erfahrung mit CPUs gute mit GPUs.
Und so lange will ich nicht warten, bis die mal kommen.


----------



## illousion (21. April 2012)

Die zenbooks haben gute Akkulaufzeit,ne 128 gb SSD und cpu Leistung en masse.
Mit touchpads kann man generell nicht So gut arbeiten :0


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2012)

*AW: Subnotebook, Ultrabook oder Macbook Air gebraucht oder neu bis etwa 600€*



illousion schrieb:


> Die zenbooks haben gute Akkulaufzeit,ne 128 gb SSD und cpu Leistung en masse.
> Mit touchpads kann man generell nicht So gut arbeiten :0


 
hmm SSD 128GB haben die MBAs auch und den selben CPU den i5.
Akku auch nen guten um die 8 Stunden und geile Touchpad Gesten.
Hmm ich glaube ich hab mich schon entschieden und es muss schon was viel geileres kommen
als das MBA das ich mich umentscheide.
Mehr als 900€ auf keinen Fall.


----------

